# Forum Speed



## xxRAG3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have used gbatemp for a pretty long time, and it was always pretty fast. However, in the last month-ish, it seems to go a *lot* slower. I have trouble checking the releases in the forums without spending more than 20 minutes in it. Is something new? Will this be fixed?
(I know I joined recently but i was using these forums and the reviews for a long time before i signed up)


----------



## MAD_BOY (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe there was something wrong with some router(s?) over at the server place, but I'm not sure about it. It _should_ be fixed soon enough.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 9, 2009)

They're changing servers i think.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 9, 2009)

oooh ok. cause friday it said the board was down.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i saw that too the boards were down and before that it took forever to load


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 9, 2009)

the problem still protists for me after the server change, I've been getting numerous Network timeouts


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 9, 2009)

it was "fixed" for a while but its still very inconsistent and laggy


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 9, 2009)

The server was moved, and at the same time the server provider was experiencing issues. Theres even a front page story about it where people are moaning about the speed and timeouts etc. So yeah everyone is well aware of this, and its being worked on.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 9, 2009)

alright, thanks GBATempers.


----------



## playallday (Mar 10, 2009)

If it's money that's the issue, why not add a ChipIn link or something?


----------



## Splych (Mar 11, 2009)

Fast again. It is on and off.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, ist fast
But it was off for a very long time...


----------



## Splych (Mar 11, 2009)

I am just happy that it has gotten faster again. That is all that matters... But I guess that means this thread can be closed right?


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

I was having problems till yesterday, but now its fine.


----------

